# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Военные США собрались избавить человечество от паролей

## CyberWriter

Разработчики из военная академия США в Вест-Пойнте создают новую систему идентификации служащих, которая будет способна заменить пароли и биометрию. Правительство выделило на проект «миллионы долларов», пишет Sky News. Конкретная сумма не уточняется.
Проект называется cognitive fingerprint («когнитивные отпечатки») и посвящен способам идентификации человека по особенностям использования мобильного устройства или ПК. Например, как быстро он печатает на клавиатуре, перемещает курсор мыши или как частно допускает орфографические ошибки.
Новая технология может изменить рынок систем идентификации — такой вывод содержится в посвященных проекту документах, доступ к которым получил Sky News, передает cnews.ru.
«Когда вы взаимодействуете с технологией, ваш мозг обрабатывает информацию индивидуальным образом. Таким образом, вы как бы оставляете присущий только вам «когнитивный отпечаток», точно так же, как оставляете отпечаток своего пальца на датчике отпечатка», — говорится в документах.
«Наша задача — создать систему идентификации нового поколения, которую можно было бы использовать на стандартном оборудовании Министерства обороны», — говорят авторы.
Подобные технологии в настоящее время используются в коммерческом ПО, например, в приложениях для проверки на плагиат. Они сравнивают два текста и делают вывод, является ли второй текст оригинальным или измененной копией первого. Точно также и здесь система будет понимать, работает с ней авторизованный пользователь или чужой человек.
«Мы живем в мире, где любой пользователь может стать жертвой мошенничества, угроз или действий спецслужб вследствие отсутствия достаточно надежных средств идентификации в интернете. По этой причине любая новая технология, которая бы смогла определять личность человека в фоновом режиме, могла бы сделать всемирную сеть более цивилизованным местом», — прокомментировал Sky News консультант по стратегии Шариф Сакр (Sharif Sakr) из компании ViaTheWire.
Власти планируют внедрить новую технологию во всех военных ведомствах и не исключают, что в будущем она выйдет на коммерческий рынок. Предполагается, что она сможет повысить уровень защиты банковских счетов, аккаунтов платежных систем и интернет-магазинов. Новая технология также может использоваться для доступа к «умной» бытовой электронике, пишет Sky News со ссылкой на документы.
Добавим, что над совершенствованием средств идентификации также работает Google, но предложенные ей методы более традиционны. В январе 2013 г. корпорация представила проект, в рамках которого веб-сервисы предлагается снабдить двухфакторной аутентификацией с использованием физических средств, таких как смартфон или USB-донгл. Первые устройства уже поступили в продажу.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Военные США собрались избавить человечество от паролей


Звучит как приговор  :Cheesy:

----------

